# how long before kids enrolled in Welly school?



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering how long it took for your kids to get enrolled into school. We are going to be in temp accommodation for the first few weeks wondering how others worked round this. did you wait till you had permanent /rental to enroll kids?
Cheers


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

Our kids started immediately - we had to show the visa (which we didn't have at the time, but the head was allowed to give us a month without a visa). So basically we just turned up and off they went. Couldn't have been easier - but we weren't in a city so schools might be fuller / oversubscribed there? Have you contacted any schools? And checked the decile ratings?


----------

